# Spare parts to a Ferplast Duna Fun



## Scampi16 (Jan 20, 2013)

I want to get hold of the middle section to a Ferplast Duna Fun Cage (it's the wire section with the tubes)
Does anybody know where I can get one from??
I have been looking all over with no luck??
If anybody knows I would be most appreciative.
Thank you.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Emersons pet centre should be able to get you one in, I'd give them a call.

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/default.asp

Their great with Ferplast extras, I managed to get a bridge off a discontinued cage from them, so you should have no problem. Alternatively, you could look on eBay for a cheap full cage, take the wire bits off it, then sell it on as a mini duna.


----------

